# Sandusky River Catfish



## Catfish Man

Does anyone know if there are Flathead Catfish in the Sandusky River between Fremont and Tiffin??


----------



## catfish_1999

Not very likely to be many if any. But give it a few years since the dam came down there could be some up there. I know they have caught a few in Fremont in the past.


----------



## Zach216913

Seen a couple flatties caught in Fremont in spring during the walleye run but never targeted them there


----------



## allwayzfishin

I haven’t fished the Sandusky river for flatties but I do very well in the Huron River. Here’s a couple from the last time I went in October. You really need a boat tho and a graph.


----------



## Aferg1986

Wow, you lifted a picture from Wikipedia? Come on man.


----------



## Catfish Man

Aferg1986 said:


> Wow, you lifted a picture from Wikipedia? Come on man.


???


----------



## Shad Rap

Catfish Man said:


> ???


The pic he posted is from wikipedia.


----------



## Catfish Man

Shad Rap said:


> The pic he posted is from wikipedia.


Pretty sad I've got pictures of 10 I've already caught this year.


----------



## Aferg1986

I couldn’t believe it when I saw it. I know it’s an old post but I had to say something. Did you ever locate Flats in the Sandusky Catfish Man?


----------



## Lewzer




----------



## Karl Crist

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 289491
> I haven’t fished the Sandusky river for flatties but I do very well in the Huron River. Here’s a couple from the last time I went in October. You really need a boat tho and a graph.


Pathetic.


----------



## jonathanL

Catfish Man said:


> Does anyone know if there are Flathead Catfish in the Sandusky River between Fremont and Tiffin??


i have not caught any on a hook, but i have caught a 13 inch flathead in a cast net while i was trying to get shad. so they are in there, but not too good. you would mostly catch channel cats and some blue cats in the spring/fall.


----------



## Shaun69007

This may be the greatest think I have ever seen. lifting off of wiki. Awesome!


----------

